# Gaelic: Best friend



## moonflowersong

Hello!

Does anyone know how to translate "best friend" into Gaelic? I'm writing a letter to my best friend who'll be moving to Ireland soon (I'm in Canada). I've written the letter in English but I wish to add just a bit of Gaelic at the end because she still speaks Gaelic and I thought that I should, as a symbol of friendship. So the context is:

*I'll always be your best friend.*

I know there aren't a lot of people who speak Gaelic now but if anybody can help, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bb3ca201

After deleting my Scottish Gaelic message, I actually looked up the words for "best friend" in the Irish Gaelic dictionary that I have at home.  Here is what I found:

cara is fearr

I didn't know how similar it would be to Scottish Gaelic (what I speak), but it turns out that they're almost the same.

Good luck!


----------



## moonflowersong

Thank you so much!


----------



## purplebroccoli

Hi!
If you want to say "I'll always be your best friend." I suggest "Do chara is fearr go deo" with litterally translates to "Your best friend forever". You could also say "Is tú mo chara is fearr go deo", which means you are forever my best friend.

I am not a 100% sure about this, I don't know Irish very well.
Still, I hope this helps you 
Grá!


----------



## moonflowersong

XD; Hehe, I asked this question in June this year. My friend already moved. ^^;;Thank you very much though! This is much appreciated. I'm sure it'll come in handy as a surprise. =)


----------



## elirlandes

Do dhlúthchara go deo. => your close-friend for ever.

For me, in "do chara is fearr" the "is fearr" is not really best as in "best friend", but more like better than the others. I'm not sure if I am explaining that well... I suppose when we say "best friend" in English, we usually really mean "close(est) friend", as opposed to the people who are best.


----------

